#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  IICT Bhadohi btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## raymayank

*Indian Institute Of Carpet Technology, Bhadohi*

*IICT Bhadohi Year of Establishment:* 2001.

*IICT Bhadohi* *Affiliation:* UPTU Lucknow.

*IICT Bhadohi* *Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.

*IICT Bhadohi* *Cut Off 2012:* (The ranks mentioned are AIEEE 2012 ranks)

*Cut Off Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Gen Candidate*
36829

*OPPH*
400850

*OB*
41358

*OBPH*
NA

*SC*
131523

*SCPH*
NA

*ST*
193383

*STPH*
422693




*IICT Bhadohi Branches In Engineering:*
Carpet & Textile Technology*IICT Bhadohi Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Total Fee INR 59,775/- Per Year.

*IICT Bhadohi Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Fee INR 17,450/- Per Year.
*
IICT Bhadohi Engineering Placements 2012:*
The Institute provide placement service. The last three batches passed out in 2005-06, 2006-07 & 2007-08 respectively and all are employed by various Carpet and Textile Industry both MNCs in country & abroad through Institute’s Placement Cell.
*Quick Statistics*
Highest Salary: 1.08 Lakhs p.a.Average Salary: 1.02 Lakhs p.a.Median Salary: 1.00 Lakhs p.a.Students Placed: N.A.*IICT Bhadohi Campus & Intra Facilities:*
The Indian Institute of Carpet Technology popularly known as IICT, the only of its kind in Asia, has been set up by Ministry of Textiles, Govt. of India to provide much needed support to Textile, Carpet and allied Industries. The Institute is affiliated to U.P. Technical University. Lucknow and is approved by A.I.C.T.E. The institute is also a member of I.S.T.E. and CII and recognized by Textile Institute, Manchester, UK. The main thrust areas of the Institute are A) Human Resource Development B) Design Creation and Development, C) Research & Development and D) Technical Support Services to the Industry.

*IICT Bhadohi Hostel & Mess Facilities:* Hostel facilities separately for Boy’s (90) and Girl’s  (12) are available.

*IICT Bhadohi Address:* Indian Institute of Carpet Technology Bhadohi, Uttar Pradesh, India.

*IICT Bhadohi Campus Virtual Tour:* NA.






  Similar Threads: VIT Vellore btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities SMVDU J&K btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities MU Aizawal btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Sikkim btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Goa btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

